# And the Skies Were Angry



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

There was a big front rolling through the state yesterday, and the clouds were as beautiful as ever.  Hope you enjoy 



And the Skies Were Angry by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Jake


----------



## snerd (Aug 8, 2014)

I love it. But then, I'm a sky and clouds guy too.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome  :thumbup:


is your camera nearing a shutter replacement yet ?


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> I love it. But then, I'm a sky and clouds guy too.



I love it too.  The color was dull, but the B&W really made it POP. :mrgreen:


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Awesome  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> is your camera nearing a shutter replacement yet ?



At the rate I've been shooting it will within a few months!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome  :thumbup:
> ...



And that my folks, looking back .. is a user camera UPGRADE worth doing ...


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



I don't regret the expenditure one bit. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 8, 2014)

I will pay more attention to cloud formations from now


----------



## julianliu (Aug 8, 2014)

Nicely done, Jake.

Did you just abuse the 36 MP file and crop it to a pano? lol


----------



## snerd (Aug 8, 2014)

I simply cannot appreciate the 18MP crop factor with that sensor! It's killin' me!!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> I simply cannot appreciate the 18MP crop factor with that sensor! It's killin' me!!


Ready to ditch the 5dmk3 and get a d810 ??

wow .. my d600 has a better DR than the canon 14.2 vs 11.7 ev


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

julianliu said:


> Nicely done, Jake.
> 
> Did you just abuse the 36 MP file and crop it to a pano? lol



I just cropped it. I believe this was 16mm with the 16-35 f4. Just cropped it to a pano.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> I simply cannot appreciate the 18MP crop factor with that sensor! It's killin' me!!



I'm not sure I follow.


----------



## snerd (Aug 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > I simply cannot appreciate the 18MP crop factor with that sensor! It's killin' me!!
> ...



You can crop an image 50% and still be at 18MP. Something like that.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...



Yeah, it's boss. In all ways.


----------



## kdthomas (Aug 9, 2014)

Very nice ... I like the texture in the couds and water, and I see a lot of contrast. It makes the viewer curious and want to study the image. The 'V' in the clouds draws my eye to the center.

Can you share the camera settings, and the channel mixer values to get the sky dark, and still retain the whites in the clouds?


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 9, 2014)

kdthomas said:


> Very nice ... I like the texture in the couds and water, and I see a lot of contrast. It makes the viewer curious and want to study the image. The 'V' in the clouds draws my eye to the center.
> 
> Can you share the camera settings, and the channel mixer values to get the sky dark, and still retain the whites in the clouds?



Sure! This was shot with the D800 and 16-35 f4 VRII, 16mm, f11, ISO 250, and 1/100th. I processed in Lightroom, then used silver efex's "push process" (I'm pretty sure that's the one), and then cropped to the panoramic, and here it is!


----------

